# Oakland county, Mich



## Wilburn Parks (May 16, 2001)

I will need drivers with and without trucks and sidewalk crew help. Please call 248-589-0000.


----------



## hurley (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm looking for sub work. I live in Orion MI. I have a 03 Chevy 2500 HD with a Boss 8ft straight blade. I'm available during the day until 5 pm then again after 11 pm during the week. I will try to give you a call. My number is 586-413-3399.


----------



## amw (Dec 1, 2004)

99 SD F250+ Diesel 4x4 w/ 7.5ft SD boss plow. w/ "inbed" spreader
Currently working in downtown detroit (near the fisher bld.), 8mile & greenfield area, 8 & telegraph, 11 & dequinder, 13 & grossbeck (and all in between)

Been plowing for 5 years, let me know if you can use us.

Thanks 
Tony


----------

